# 1/72nd Scale WW1 Romanian Soldiers - Blog



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Considering that my 1/72nd scale Dacians are almost finished, I thought I would finally paint my old Airfix 1/72nd (1/87th) scale French Army figures as Romanians. I've had Airfix figures since the 1980's, but never finished them compleatly. Now is the time!

During WW1, the Romanian government signed a treaty with the Allies on August 17, 1916 and declared war on the Central Powers on August 27. The Romanian Army was quite large, over 500,000 men in 23 divisions. However, it had officers with poor training and equipment; more than half of the army was barely trained. 

France provided Romania with uniforms, weapons and aircraft. The only thing I really needed to change on the Airfix French figures was the flag.
















The Flag bearer. This is one of my first 4 painted troops. Note the eyes. I thought I'd try a little harder with my paint job than I did with the Dacians.









The back view of the flag bearer. I improved the background for the following pictures. 


















Infantry 1st Lt #1. Airfix gives the customer two of these figures. Note the medals on the hat and chest. They're hand painted.










Infantry 1st Lt #2. Same figure but painted with black leather gloves and moustache. 


















Here's the front line observer with his black telescope. I thought of painting the telescope in brass, but realized that it would reflet the light too much for the Austro-Hungarians to see.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The Romanians charging into enemy lines. 

On the night of August 27, 1916, three Romanian armies (First, Second and Northern), deployed according to the Romanian Campaign Plan (The "Z" Hypothesis), launched attacks through the Carpathians and into Transylvania. The attacks were initially successful in pushing weak units of the Austro-Hungarian First Army out of the mountains. 









The same picture as if it was taken in 1916. 









From the opposite angle. 










And in Black and White.










Finally, here's all the 48 figures from the box. 

Among the regular foot soldiers are two bicycle riders, a bugler, a pidgeon messanger, two soldiers digging a trench, two soldiers marching, two soldiers throwing hand grenades, three bandaged troops, and two dead troops. 

I actually have 47 soldiers, so I have no idea what #48 is. He's MIA.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone have a response for these guys?

I've been painting some really small stuff here!


----------



## lilstomper (Feb 2, 2011)

MadCap Romanian, I think you've done a really good job on your guys. I know how tedious it is trying to be perfect with your painting. I can see your passion, keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing more!!
I actually collect lead soldiers from WWI era, from the makers like Manoil, Barclay and Grey. I do have some composites as well. In all I believe I think I have about 135 troops and some vehicles in my collection. I'll have to send some pics some time.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful paint AND photography on such small figures. I remember when I could see something that small. Keep up the great work. More pics, please.
Bruce


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! Very under-represented subject matter!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work. I always wondered whether the bases were supposed to be cut off for dioramas, so that they wouldn't be visible above the 'ground'.


----------

